# Switch en dispensador de agua Black and Decker



## orlyelectromty (Ene 7, 2016)

Buen dia colegas.
Les escribo a ver si alguien tiene experienca en lo siguiente, tengo un dispensador electrico de agua, sale agua fria y agua caliente es marca black and deker, lo que ocupo es poner una especio de switch manual para que en tiempo de frio no me enfrie el agua y solo la caliente, alguien me puede ayudar con esto
saluds


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 7, 2016)

https://www.google.com.ar/search?hl....8.0....0...1ac.1.64.img..4.9.556.P3HFouQDr_E


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 7, 2016)

si tiene regulador de frio y le das al mínimo,se escucha un clik y eso lo apaga,
al menos en los dispenser que tienen compresor es asi,
si es de celdas peltier 
con colocar una llave de las que sugeridas por fogo basta

¿que modelo es tu dispensador?



aqui hay un manual http://www.manualslib.com/manual/570167/Black-And-Decker-900149.html?page=12#manual


----------

